# Hello from Florida!



## Gecko890 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello! I am Charles. I live in Florida, am 13, and love all arthropods, especially mantids! 

I found my first mantis when I was five, I believe it was a Brunner's Grass Mantis. Since then I have loved all insects. I own beetles, tarantulas, scorpions, a vinegaroon, whip spider, reptiles, reef fish aquariums, and of course, mantids!


----------



## spider_creations (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum you have some awesome species of mantids this forum is really cool with all the information on the forum and all the species there are for sale


----------



## Gecko890 (Jun 30, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> Welcome to the forum you have some awesome species of mantids this forum is really cool with all the information on the forum and all the species there are for sale


Thank you!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 30, 2016)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gecko890 (Jun 30, 2016)

Mantidaddicted said:


> Welcome!!


Thanks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome florida


----------



## Chrisv8855 (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome! Nice list of species.Espexially that desert thistle mantis! I have one as well!


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome! Looks like you have a nice collection already! You will fit right in here!


----------



## Gecko890 (Jul 1, 2016)

Chrisv8855 said:


> Welcome! Nice list of species.Espexially that desert thistle mantis! I have one as well!






Sarah K said:


> Welcome! Looks like you have a nice collection already! You will fit right in here!


Thanks! Yes, Thistle Mantids are very cool, one of my favorites!


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome! I just got back from a collecting trip to FL last week. I also went to an entomology camp at UF. you should check it out for next year.


----------



## Gecko890 (Jul 1, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> Welcome! I just got back from a collecting trip to FL last week. I also went to an entomology camp at UF. you should check it out for next year.


That's awesome!  I will look into that camp!


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 1, 2016)

Gecko890 said:


> That's awesome! Going collecting in the FL Keys in two weeks, and I will look into that camp! Thanks!


Be sure to keep an eye out for mantoida maya down there.


----------



## Gecko890 (Jul 1, 2016)

mantiseater said:


> Be sure to keep an eye out for mantoida maya down there.


Will do! Have any tricks on finding mantids?


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2016)

Welcome Charles.


----------



## Gecko890 (Jul 1, 2016)

Rick said:


> Welcome Charles.


Thanks!


----------



## mantiseater (Jul 1, 2016)

Gecko890 said:


> Will do! Have any tricks on finding mantids?


I do have many tricks. U can Dm me if you want collecting spots/  collecting techniques.


----------



## Kara S (Jul 2, 2016)

Welcome! Both you and pictures of your mantids are welcome!


----------

